# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Upload d'images sur le forum

## KibitO

Je voulais savoir si cette fonction tait prvue par la suite oubien si elle l'est dj, mais rserve seulement aux administrateurs, rdacteurs, odrateurs ..

Merci.

----------


## Nono40

Non, elle n'est pas prvue du tout.

Mais tu peux ajouter une image dans un message en cas de besoin  l'aide de la balise [img]. Bien sur il faudra uploader l'image ailleurs sur le web...

----------


## KibitO

Oui c'est effectivement la seule mthode mise  notre disposition, et je l'ai utilis dans un forum.

Merci.

----------

